# Install tapatalk



## iFish (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola, staff....

I found this nifty thing called tapatalk for forums.

http://www.tapatalk.com/


It supports:vBulletin, IPBoard, phpBB and SMF forums that have activated Tapatalk.

and it's free to put on your forum.

Since most of us are pirates anyway. we cna pirate the app. but there is a free one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So.. YEAH!

~ifish[sn0w]


----------



## luke_c (Jul 18, 2010)

"Q: Which forum system does it currently support?
A: Currently phpBB3 3.0.x, vBulletin 3.7.x/3.8.x/4.0.x, *Invision Power Board (IPB) 3.0.x* and Simple Machine Forum (SMF) 1.1.x/2.0.x are supported."
Aren't we running version 2 something


----------



## iFish (Jul 18, 2010)

I have no idea :/


----------



## Krestent (Jul 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> "Q: Which forum system does it currently support?
> A: Currently phpBB3 3.0.x, vBulletin 3.7.x/3.8.x/4.0.x, *Invision Power Board (IPB) 3.0.x* and Simple Machine Forum (SMF) 1.1.x/2.0.x are supported."
> Aren't we running version 2 something


Admins, can you tell us which version is running?


----------



## Nollie (Jul 18, 2010)

I use this application for a few other forums and found browsing to be far easier on a phone using it.


----------



## Minox (Jul 18, 2010)

Fairly sure we're running a heavily modified version of IPB v2.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

It says version 2 on the Portal.

Damn, ninja'd.


----------



## iFish (Jul 18, 2010)

Why don't they update? isn't v2 outdated already?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Why don't they update? isn't v2 outdated already?



I think I remember them saying it would take a lot of time and effort, and there's the old saying ''If it's not broke, don't fix it''


----------



## iFish (Jul 18, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* ifish hack into the site and crashes it

Now it's borked. go fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My facebook even says If it ain't broke. i'll fix it anyway"


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 19, 2010)

Smartphones and devices like iPod Touch should browse the forums just fine at this point. I tested quickly with Opera Mobile on my N900 just now and had no issues navigating the site. Opera Mini on iPod Touch, iPhone and Android ought to have comparible results at the very least.

This just seems like slapping features on for a select few people with little reason in the first place.


----------



## signz (Jul 19, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> ~ifish[sn0w]


Sry, but you gotta be joking...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 19, 2010)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Smartphones and devices like iPod Touch should browse the forums just fine at this point. I tested quickly with Opera Mobile on my N900 just now and had no issues navigating the site. Opera Mini on iPod Touch, iPhone and Android ought to have comparible results at the very least.
> 
> This just seems like slapping features on for a select few people with little reason in the first place.



Runs fine on my droid ( HTC Desire ) I use Gbatemp on it all the time at work and I can navigate quite easily


----------



## propered (Aug 26, 2010)

I disagree ^^

Its all about ease and accessibility and increasingly *more and more* people use there phone for what would have been considered common desktop tasks in the past

Tapatalk on Smartphones and gbattemp...by the way i did find the cheat section of gbattemp via the search in this app - or was that some rip off merchant using your name 

I have just started using this (free version) and its a great way to read forums on smart phones I was just wondering if gbatemp will ever be compatible.....
at the moment i read xda developer and evo-web as my only two that i read on it, ideally would love to see gbattemp on here too, any thoughts?

No i don't make any money from this lol....i just wanna see all my fave forums compatible lol
and by the way i am going to ask a couple of my fave forums the same this ie psx-scnene the same thing so hope you don't think it is spam, i just thinks more forums these days should be accessible from a smartphone easily i hope you guys who are on the move like me appreciate that this will help greatly

Info
http://www.tapatalk.com/

btw i read the discussion on mobile version....from what i have read you need to upgrade the version forum code etc....for this to be compatible  on tapatalk
but seriously reading and writing on phones is /can be very quick and easy esp with swype and will continue to be so ....if you are not then fair enough just don't close the doors on it


----------



## OSW (Aug 26, 2010)

I must admit it is quite a good app on android. I use it to access xda-developers forums quite often.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 20, 2010)

I would love to be able to use tapatalk with GbaTemp, the app have some nice features like most  recent topics, bokmark a topic etc.


----------



## Devante (Mar 23, 2011)

I use Tapatalk with other boards.

Great program and wish it were here!


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 23, 2011)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> Smartphones and devices like iPod Touch should browse the forums just fine at this point. I tested quickly with Opera Mobile on my N900 just now and had no issues navigating the site. Opera Mini on iPod Touch, iPhone and Android ought to have comparible results at the very least.
> 
> This just seems like slapping features on for a select few people with little reason in the first place.


yes you can just browse the normal website but loading takes forever (especially when not on wifi)

the point of tapatalk is that it only loads the necessary elements of the forum while still retaining most of the features, cutting down on data use and being much faster


----------



## chyyran (Mar 23, 2011)

Tapatalk only supports IP.B v3
We are on v2 and the admins have hinted slightly at upgrading. And IP.B V3 has its  own app, so Tapatalk is kinda useless unless you want all your forums together in one app


----------



## prowler (Mar 23, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> yes you can just browse the normal website but loading
> takes forever (especially when not on wifi)


er, no. 
Browsing with Opera Mini on 3G here, pages load pretty fast.


----------



## iFish (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola, staff....

I found this nifty thing called tapatalk for forums.

http://www.tapatalk.com/


It supports:vBulletin, IPBoard, phpBB and SMF forums that have activated Tapatalk.

and it's free to put on your forum.

Since most of us are pirates anyway. we cna pirate the app. but there is a free one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So.. YEAH!

~ifish[sn0w]


----------



## dib (Mar 24, 2011)

Tapatalk is a pretty nice, useful app.  I would be in favor of having GBAtemp compatible.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 24, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and of course you get perfect 3g signal all over the globe


----------



## prowler (Mar 25, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> prwlr. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.

But generalizing your experience with 3G is totally wrong. Not everybody gets the same (poor) signal strength as you.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 25, 2011)

point is it takes less data, which is good for people with weak signal and those with data caps or pay-as-you-go plans

and it's all around a really good app, you should legitimately try it and tell me you'd rather use the browser


----------



## heat6jones (May 29, 2011)

I also like tapatalk. Too bad it's not supported but I guess it can't be helped.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 29, 2011)

Damn, I was just about to install Tapatalk automatically assuming it would just work on GBAtemp.
Guess that saves me some time/space.


----------



## Annieone23 (May 30, 2011)

I honestly dont like tapatalk and decline to use it anytime a board claims it is mobile with it.

It cuts down on features and functions that I may or do use. With the way smartphones are now, browsing gbatemp on my phone is a cinch, and as they all increase in power and screen size, I really do not see the need.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get any 3G signal where I live (an hour out from Aberdeen). I get a perfect 2G signal though and that DOES load the boards though it is quite slow. Not terrible though.

As interesting as this idea is there is the fact that with how modified this forum is it would take a LOT of work to upgrade it. We'd lose some features and regain them slowly over time etc.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Annieone23 said:
			
		

> I honestly dont like tapatalk and decline to use it anytime a board claims it is mobile with it.
> 
> It cuts down on features and functions that I may or do use. With the way smartphones are now, browsing gbatemp on my phone is a cinch, and as they all increase in power and screen size, I really do not see the need.


Need isn't the same as want. It's an option, not compulsory.
I'd quite like to see Tapatalk compatible, but a board update will be necessary first. At the moment I just use it for xda-developers. The GBAtemp cheats forum works, but I never go there.


----------



## Caderyn (Jul 25, 2011)

I, too, would like to see GBAtemp on Tapatalk, but if it's too much work, then obviously don't waste time. I have like 5 forums that are compatible, but it's because they're all smartphone forums like XDA and SDX. The browser on my Android renders the site perfectly, though, so I have no complaints, buti would vote for it if it was up for discussion.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2011)

It would be natively compatible on more recent board software, so once it's updated it should work. My S II renders it well too, but it'd still be less hassle on Tapatalk, which was designed with smartphones in mind, after all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 26, 2011)

This is how you know vBulletin isn't an Apple software, we're not forced to buy the latest version to keep support and functionality.

If the site owner does decide to upgrade, however, this is certainly something that would improve site viewing for a lot of members.


----------

